# Why its impossible to be an Extrovert in Socionics and an Introvert in MBTI



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Some people believe socionics and MBTI are completely separate from one another. While i am still personally separating that out, I have found some links that I'd like to share.

MBTI defines E/I as your primary mode in life is either internal or external. Socionics does the same. Extroverts are external in their primary function, introverts are internal in theirs.

If Socionics: E/I = internal/external, and MBTI: E/I = internal/external then they share the same definition. If they share the same definition, your brain cannot alternate between being an extrovert in socionics and an introvert in mbti (or vice versa). As such if you're an ISTP in mbti, you cannot be an EXXX anything in socionics. If this is the case, then that means you are mistyped. If you weren't mistyped, it would mean that anytime you turn towards MBTI you become an introvert and suddenly your world is internalized, and when you turn toward socionics you suddenly become externalized. Your brain doesn't work that way.

As for the other functions, it all depends if MBTI's "Si" is actually socionics' Ti. That still remains unclear to me.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Socionics is not MBTI and they don't really correlate. Both theories get their roots from Jung but they are 2 different schools. There has been a push from many in the Socionics world to try and correlate between the two theories, but it seems to be no more than a way to try and legitimize themselves as a solid alternative theory (this is just my opinion).

If you want information then I advise going here. Wikisocion

This is the section on Introversion and Extraversion :
Extraversion and introversion (psychology) - Wikisocion


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

If it helps, I typed as INTJ in MBTI and INTj in socionics with the same strength in all areas.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

MBTI INTP and Socionics ENTp, for example, is a quite common combination. I'd even go so far as to suggest that there are more ENTp INTPs than INTp INTPs (not counting the similarly high percentage of INTj INTPs).


----------

